# Open Chord Next Steps - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

This video is an extension of my 'Open Chord Basics' video and covers some more complex chord grips and voicings, as well as some musical ideas.......thanks for watching!

guitar - Collings 01-ASB

YouTube - Open Chord Next Steps (tutorial) - by Tonedr


----------

